# Mark's Family Trip



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Skip, Alex and Phillip were back again and ready for more trout and redfish action. We headed straight out to the islands armed with lively Campo shrimp and croakers. The first stop was the best of the morning. Live croakers were the bait of choice 2-4 lb trout. Hit a few at each spot before turning our attention to the redfish. Headed into the marsh fishing the point?s wit dead shrimp putting 8 nice reds and 2 drum in the box. Not big numbers but quality fish today. Great day and we made in before it got too hot.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">40 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Drum<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to go Gene, looks like the quality of the fish are much better this year.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. That's why I like croakers.


----------

